# potassium metabisulfite solution



## Papa b (Mar 25, 2010)

Hello everyone 
I just wondering if I mix Potassium Metabisulfite with water in a sprayer to sanitize hydrometer, thief, spoons before stick it in my wine, how long that solution could last and what do you guys recommended mix ratio
Thank You 
Papa B


----------



## Teamsterjohn (Mar 25, 2010)

Hi and welcome. 3 Tablespoons to a gallon of water. Some prople here like distilled water better, but tap water is just fine also. It should last 2 to 3 month's. When you take the cap off, you will know if it's good or not. But don't be putting your noise to it!!!


----------



## Runningwolf (Mar 25, 2010)

I agree with everything teamsterjohn said. I spray the tool down that I am ready to use then just shake it off and dive into the wine.


----------



## WhineMaker (Mar 25, 2010)

To expand on that just a bit.. Do you guys use the same concentration to sanitize your bottles?? And do you rinse the bottle out after sanitizing, or just let it drip dry on a bottle tree for example?


----------



## Runningwolf (Mar 25, 2010)

Yes I use the same concentration for everything 3tbs/gallon. I never rinse anything off as you risk recontaminating it. Just let it drip dry.


----------



## Papa b (Mar 25, 2010)

Thank you very much, 
for your response and knolledge, is greatly appreciated
Papa b


----------



## WhineMaker (Mar 25, 2010)

Runningwolf said:


> Yes I use the same concentration for everything 3tbs/gallon. I never rinse anything off as you risk recontaminating it. Just let it drip dry.




Thanks Dan! Thats what I've been doing, I just wanted to make sure the residual K-Meta left in the bottles after sanitizing wouldn't matter..


----------



## djrockinsteve (Mar 25, 2010)

As long as your solution is fairly air tight it will last awhile. I wind up doing so much I'll have to mix every other month or so.

Go to the local WalMart, Home Depot etc. and get 3 spray bottles. Mark them clearly what they are and that they are poisonous.

My 1st is soapy water, generally cleaning.
2nd is B-Brite, a cleaner
3rd is my Pot. Meta for sanitizing my hydrometer, my hands, surrounding area as well as all of my carboys.

That may be a little overboard but I never want to discover 10 months later that I messed up.


----------



## Teamsterjohn (Mar 25, 2010)

Hey dj, how long do you find that the B-brite lasts in your spray bottle?


----------



## djrockinsteve (Mar 25, 2010)

Teamsterjohn said:


> Hey dj, how long do you find that the B-brite lasts in your spray bottle?



I go thru it usually within 3 months or so. I'm at the point now where I can almost be cleaning anything every few weeks. I just picked up 15 dozen bottles that I will clean out real well and store for the future.

I clean everything so I use it up. The spray bottles I have, have a tight seal and a thin tube so I would imagine little lost to evaporation.


----------



## Wade E (Mar 25, 2010)

K meta solution can last quite awhile in a sealed container. Ive had 1 or 2 batches that I hadnt finished for around 6 months and it was still very strong.


----------



## flbama (Oct 1, 2010)

Does the K-Meta solution need to be stored in glass or will a plastic bottle for 3 months be OK.


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Oct 1, 2010)

Mine is stored in plastic 1 gallon milk jug - add an airlock to it though.


----------



## Runningwolf (Oct 1, 2010)

A plastic jug is fine but change it out every three months or so as the plastic eventually weakens with the k-meta


----------



## BobF (Oct 1, 2010)

I use the same ratio as everyone else. I also add 2 tsp of citric acid. I use it for sanitizing everything.

I have yet to uncap it and think it's not good.


----------



## JohnT (Oct 1, 2010)

One thing that I find very handy are those plastic waterbottles that we used to use back in my football days (wont tell you the year). Sometimes you see the pros taking a drink from them from time to time.

They are squeeze bottles that have a straw that goes down to the bottom. Just give it a squeeze and you have a good stream of solution comming out. This works well in sanitizing bottles as well as most other things.


----------



## jet (Oct 1, 2010)

If you use an old milk jug, my advice would be to never refill it. When you make a new batch, do it in a "new" jug.


----------



## Runningwolf (Oct 1, 2010)

jet said:


> If you use an old milk jug, my advice would be to never refill it. When you make a new batch, do it in a "new" jug.



If you had an endless supply of them that would be ok. The reason I gave a three month time table is because I could go through a gallon in one night or it could last for several months. If I just cleaned several carboys and primaries and added an inch to each one for storage and filled up my qt spray bottle that gallon would be gone. The main thing is yes they will deteriorate over time with k-meta in them so switch them out at least every three months or when ever you got an extra one.


----------



## BIGJEFF (Oct 1, 2010)

I go a step further...
I also use a spray bottle (It never last 3 months, I wash everything in the wine room with that stuff, including my hands!!)

I also put my frequently used stuff in a 5 gallon bucket with about 2 gallon of the k-meta solution in it...I replace that one when it gets a bit cloudy (take 1-2 months. I cover the bucket with a garbage bag between uses.


----------

